# Access



## cholla (9. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

Ist es möglich auf eine access abfrage zuzugreifen, die ein vba modul enthält?
Bno Netbeans.
Danke


----------



## Marcinek (9. Apr 2012)

Ich will behaupten, dass hier nicht jeder in vba programmiert. Pauschal kann man sagen ja. Notfalls mit jni.


----------



## areafo (11. Apr 2012)

Einfache Antwort. Nein. VBA ist nur mit passendere Office Instanz möglich. Wenn du nur per Datenbankschnittstelle (z.B. ODBC Treiber) an die Datensätze kommen willst, läuft keine VBA fähige Umgebung an. Sondern man erhält Zugriff auf die Abfragen (die können eigene oder Access interne Funktionen beinhalten, diese werden aber ohne VBA Umgebung nicht ausgeführt) und Tabellen.


----------

